# Dodgy lighting setup...



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Not that you can see much but here we go....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

looks like a seedy little joint!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Reminds me of Ronnie Scotts about 25 years ago.

He used to make the same joke about the prawn cocktails glowing in the dark (small table lamps) every time he did his intro, so twice every evening!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Reminds me of a place where you called the boss a "Madam"


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Did they have a big grinder?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Is that a tamper in the foreground? Could be confused


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Wouldn't go amiss here...


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

$h*t picture but it provided some 'light' entertainment.....

I'll get my coat


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

even the grinder has mmmmmmm on it


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

'Would you like some business sir?'


----------



## BRYHER (May 23, 2012)

Would you like to come in for a coffee!?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

think you will get more than coffee


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Reminds me of a spoof ending for the Nescafé advert

"How was it for you?"

"..just like your coffee..

..Instant...!"


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Is that a tamper in your pocket.......

Of course it might be one of those places that has the gold coin glued to the floor.

Mr "O" ??


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

BRYHER said:


> Would you like to come in for a coffee!?





coffeechap said:


> think you will get more than coffee


Think BRYHER meant "Would you like to come in your coffee"....

Only misspelled 'come'...

(think there was a line back there.... think I crossed it... can't see the line anymore....was there even a line?)


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

A better picture.....


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Ffs..... Or not as the case may be


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

¡ ǝldd∀ plo pooפ ¿sʎɐʍǝpᴉs ǝq oʇ pǝsoddns ʇᴉ sI


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Funniest thread I've read on here in a good while!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

View attachment 12732


Trya again...


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Aha the sobering light of day reveals the truth of the previous nights photographic depravity. An uneasy sense of satiated needs mingled with a feeling of slight self loathing and private recrimination that can only be washed away by the arrival of a K10 and an ECM Heidleberg


----------

